# Dog won't eat, drink, walk and barely moves after surgery... Need help please.



## robv27 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello, I have a female cocker Spaniel at my house that looks like she was abandoned on the street. she looks to be anywhere between 8 and 12 years old. She's pretty blind and pretty deaf too. I got her from a corner where she was laying for about 2-3 hours on the same spot. I brought her home Monday the 5th of this week and she had a HUGE tumor hanging out of her belly. At my house she drank some water but did not want to eat. I took her to the Vet Tuesday and the vet said that it was a breast growth (or tumor or whatever) and they did surgery on her yesterday and removed it. So I brought her back home yesterday about 4pm and ever since she got here she is sitting pretty much on the same spot. She won't get up, eat, drink. she'll move her head sometimes from one side to the other and that's it. She's breathing OK. she always have her eyes open and rarely blinks. it's literally like she's dead but breathing. Last night her tongue was sticking out of her mouth about 1 1/2 inches. I gave some water but i had to open her mouth and drop the water in there and she swallowed it. about 3 minuets later she threw the water up. i waited another 20 minutes and did it again w/ the water and she swallowed it and this time she did not threw up. Than i gave some dog food after i got it wet and smooshy and open her mouth and literally put it in there but like pushing it into her throat. she ate some and swallowed the food but very very little. So does any one know what's going on? Is she still sedated from the anesthesia? or she is really not doing well. What else should i do? Shes taking pain medicine and antibiotic that my doctor gave us (have to put the medicine in her throat too) I really feel like she's dieing and i really don't want to let her go. If she overcomes this i want to keep her. she will be a good buddy to my boxer.
If anyone has any input on this matter it will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

I just took her temperature twice and one time was exsactly 100 and the other was 99.7 so i think that's pretty normal.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

..... vet ... ASAP


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

> ..... vet ... ASAP


I second that motion. Get her to the vet as fast as you can.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes, get her back to the vet right now. Good luck, the poor girl sounds like she had a rough life until you found her. I wish her well.


----------



## robv27 (Jul 8, 2010)

well, This is very tough to say but she past... I called the vet to talk to her about taking her in and when i went to get her she litteraly died on my arms. Saddest thing i've ever witnessed. I just think she was really too old for an oparation like this but if we did'nt try it she would die anyway. So... RIP Lexi. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

im so sorry for your loss


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry. You gave her the best chance when no one else did that her whole life.


----------



## robv27 (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Awwwww ... I am very sorry for your loss. You tried, you did what you could. My heart & comfort hugs go out to you


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Aw I just saw this. How very sad. It seems like someone must have thrown her out because she was dying (omg, how horrible, and scary for that poor dog) I'm so glad you found her, and although it was great pain for you, gave her some peace and comfort in her final moments.


----------



## TorontoShipoos (Jul 9, 2010)

A big heart. We share your loss.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

so sorry for your loss 
jamie


----------



## jasminesmom (Oct 4, 2009)

I am so sorry Robv27. You probably gave her the only love she ever knew. Bless you. 
“Until one has loved an animal, a part of one’s soul remains unawakened.” ~Anatole France


----------



## Mariane (Jul 10, 2010)

She didn't die alone, she died in loving arms. I'm sure you were a big comfort to her. 

Mariane


----------



## hub3 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear of her passing. You gave her a loving and dignified death when she had been tossed out to die - bravo to you!! I wish more people would open their hearts and homes to elderly pets that are left homeless or dumped in shelters. They can be sooo easy to care for and if freak circumstances were to leave my pets homeless when they are in their twilight years, I would pray a kind person like yourself would help them.

I have an elderly foster right now, just the gentlest sweetest soul - only looking for a safe soft bed to lay in after being put in a shelter when it's life long elderly owner passed away.

Again, bravo to you, celebrate that you were able to be with her and she did not die alone!


----------

